# Where to buy components in Pcola



## handfull (May 8, 2009)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Going to be in pensacola labor day wkend and figured instead of ordering from catalogue, I would pick up locally. Where is a good shop in pensacola for rod building supplies. 

thanks,

Randy </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

X2, I need some rollers as well.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

The only local place is in Orange Beach. The Rod Room and Mrs. Kathy is an awesome place to pick up components. She is super knowledgable has a wide range of components and builds one hell of a rod.

It's not a bad drive over either. I made the trip fpr the first time a couple weeks ago and enjoyed the whole experience


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Reel Fun in Pensacola has a few items. I use them for all the basics. Watever else I need I go to the Rod Room. They have tons ofstuff.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

The rod Room is the best around here , or check out Mudhole.


----------



## Snookn42 (Aug 31, 2009)

do these places have reel repair products? Is there such a place in town or nearby


----------

